# thoughts?



## lelykins (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi.

Am looking for a second hand machine and am torn between the classic and the baby. Could anybody point out the pro's and con's of both please.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Essentially the same items. (internals are basically the same). All comes down to what chassis you prefer.

Martin


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I've heard the baby is a bit less reliable than the classic if that helps!


----------



## lelykins (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks guys. Really like the look of the baby over the classic but I know the classic is gonna be more robust.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

I would advise the classic on reliability and sturdiness. internally they are the same. i have a baby ivory and a classic to refurb if your interested in a used one

regards

mark


----------

